# Erz abbauen, Kräutersammeln, etc.



## Dokagero (5. März 2006)

Immer wenn ich ein Erzabbaue, Kräuter sammle, Kisten öffne etc. kommt bei mir immer folgene Fehlermeldung im Spiel: Interace/AddOns/BLASCProfiler/BLASCProfiler.lua:555: Usage: GetPlayerMapPosition("player")  Wenn ich da dann auf OK klicke kann ich zwar normal weiterspielen, aber nervig ist es schon.
Was kann ich dagegen tun? Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Levictus (5. März 2006)

Dokagero schrieb:
			
		

> Immer wenn ich ein Erzabbaue, Kräuter sammle, Kisten öffne etc. kommt bei mir immer folgene Fehlermeldung im Spiel: Interace/AddOns/BLASCProfiler/BLASCProfiler.lua:555: Usage: GetPlayerMapPosition("player")  Wenn ich da dann auf OK klicke kann ich zwar normal weiterspielen, aber nervig ist es schon.
> Was kann ich dagegen tun? Danke im Vorraus
> [post="109610"][/post]​



das gleiche problem hatte ich auch, weil ich nur das addon runtergeladen haben und nicht den ganzen client, da dieser nicht mit der aktuellen version übereingestimmt hatte.

lade dir hier die exe file runter und installier sie, dann sollte es auch wieder passen.
Download« 

Grüße, Levictus

p.s.: ein thema zu dem problem gibt es schon »HIER«


----------



## Dokagero (5. März 2006)

Levictus schrieb:
			
		

> das gleiche problem hatte ich auch, weil ich nur das addon runtergeladen haben und nicht den ganzen client, da dieser nicht mit der aktuellen version übereingestimmt hatte.
> 
> lade dir hier die exe file runter und installier sie, dann sollte es auch wieder passen.
> Download«
> ...


OK, danke. Jetzt kommt die Meldung nicht mehr



> p.s.: ein thema zu dem problem gibt es schon »HIER«
> [post="109612"][/post]​


Oh man, das tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Levictus (7. März 2006)

Dokagero schrieb:
			
		

> OK, danke. Jetzt kommt die Meldung nicht mehr
> Oh man, das tut mir leid
> 
> 
> ...



freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, Levictus


----------

